# Taco Tuesday Again...



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 15, 2022)

...but was a day late last week. Things got in the way last Tuesday so our taco night came on Wednesday instead. I had some fresh fillets from a couple of redfish caught 2 days before and I have plenty of local shrimp I had bought back in September so fish and shrimp tacos it was for the usual cast of characters that gather here...

So here we go again...
Shrimp and redfish...












Seasoned up with a low salt blackened seasoning I make. Most commercially available ones have too much salt...






Blackened on a 17" countertop electric Blackstone. My wife bought this thing last year and I'm not a big fan of it, but she loves it. One day I'll get an outdoor version...






Fish is done...






Made a sauce...

1/3 cup Duke's mayo
1/4 cup Mexican Crema
1/4 cup Cotija cheese
1 seeded & chopped jalapeno
Some chopped red onion
Zest and juice from 1 lime
1 T chili powder
1 t Ancho chili powder
1/2 t cayenne pepper
3 cloves of garlic chopped fine
Salt & pepper to taste






All ingredients combined in a bowl and tasted for seasoning. I think it could've used a little more cayenne and/or Ancho chili powder, but we had kids eating it. I did add a little salt, but no pepper.






Served with shredded red cabbage, tomatoes, pan fried corn, chopped jalapenos and a squeeze of fresh lime. Soft tortillas warmed on the Blackstone and it's time to eat. I had one each of the fish and shrimp. Can't really tell it, but there's fish on this one...


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 15, 2022)

Great looking tacos. I'd sit at the kids table for a couple of those.
Jim


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 15, 2022)

Taco Tuesdays are THE best! Looks fantastic!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 15, 2022)

Wow, I think I'd secretly have to expel a little gas to clear the room. Then I'd have all them takos to myself. Boy do those look fantastic Charles!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 15, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> Great looking tacos. I'd sit at the kids table for a couple of those.
> Jim


Thank you, Jim. You'd be welcome here anytime as long as you can tolerate the "zoo" that gathers here...


kilo charlie said:


> Taco Tuesdays are THE best! Looks fantastic!


Thanks, kc...


gmc2003 said:


> Wow, I think I'd secretly have to expel a little gas to clear the room. Then I'd have all them takos to myself. Boy do those look fantastic Charles!!!
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


There's always plenty to go around, come and get you some anytime...


----------



## tbern (Nov 15, 2022)

awesome looking tacos!!  thanks for sharing this!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 15, 2022)

Some great looking fish tacos!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 15, 2022)

tbern said:


> awesome looking tacos!!  thanks for sharing this!


Thank you and you're more than welcome...


SmokinVOLfan said:


> Some great looking fish tacos!


Thank you, John. I appreciate it very much...


----------



## tx smoker (Nov 15, 2022)

Jesus, you're ruining me Charles. Those look amazing as always but alas, they are off limits here. I'd jump off a cliff for a plateful of those buddy. Sadly though, Tracy cannot eat anything that swims. I envy you buddy.

Robert


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 15, 2022)

Some awesome fish tacos! Great job!


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 16, 2022)

Points for sure! Those look deliscious!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Jesus, you're ruining me Charles. Those look amazing as always but alas, they are off limits here. I'd jump off a cliff for a plateful of those buddy. Sadly though, Tracy cannot eat anything that swims. I envy you buddy.
> 
> Robert


Well Robert, when you jump off that cliff, land here and I'll fix you some...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> Some awesome fish tacos! Great job!


I appreciate the kind words, Justin...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Points for sure! Those look delicious!


Thank you, Jed...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 16, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> redfish


Great Taco's Charles!  Redfish probably my favorite just hard to find around here.  Love that sauce.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Great Taco's Charles!  Redfish probably my favorite just hard to find around here.  Love that sauce.


Thanks, Brian. Redfish are quite common in our coastal waters, but there is a slot limit. We can keep 2 fish between 15"-23". Problem is those slot fish are hard to find, most are over 23" with many being well over 30". I think the limit should be changed to allow 1 fish over 23"...


----------



## Pined (Nov 24, 2022)

Sooo delicious!
Seafood is my favorite food. Besides, healthcare specialists recommend seafood as a great choice for diabetics. Since I was diagnosed with type 2, I buy ozempic online and keep a healthy diet. Thank god I have a grill and can cook on it every day.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 24, 2022)

Those look phenomenal Sir, I could absolutely destroy a plate full of them!


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Nov 25, 2022)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Those look phenomenal Sir, I could absolutely destroy a plate full of them!


Me too, excellent


----------

